
The new generation of ‘plyscrapers’ - samsolomon
http://thespaces.com/2016/02/03/meet-the-new-generation-of-plyscrapers/
======
LinkPlug
No mention of fire safety? Seems dangerous.

~~~
maxerickson
They are as safe or safer than steel buildings. Wood chars, steel gets all
bendy.

